
Show HN: Myrtille, an Open Source HTML4 / HTML5 Remote Desktop Protocol Client - cedrozor
http://cedrozor.github.io/myrtille/
======
cedrozor
Hi, I'm releasing Myrtille, an open source project to provide an easy access
to remote desktops and applications through a simple web browser (without any
plugin).

It's quite comparable to Guacamole, but is more specifically intended for
Windows as it uses IIS and .NET (C#).

There is nothing to install for the end user (just needs a browser, which have
it working on all devices and operating systems), and a lightweight RDS
gateway server side.

Current version is 1.2.1 and stable, with a growing community.

Feedback is welcome. Thanks :)

